# www.sarcforum.com



## dirtsailor (Apr 17, 2010)

This website hasn't been working lately, does anyone know what the deal is? It was a great resource.


----------



## BigGian (Sep 8, 2018)

Re on corpsman is also down


----------



## The Hate Ape (Sep 8, 2018)

SARCs runnning a website must be like watching a multi-purpose canine run a KLE


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 8, 2018)

Holy mother of thread resurrection, Batman!

Yeah, that site has been no bueno for a good while.


----------



## BigGian (Jun 3, 2022)

I'll do it again Devildoc


----------

